# Meyers Plow wont lift



## IbrokeIt (Dec 10, 2002)

I just replaced the motor, solonoid, pos and neg battery cables and all the valves and coils on my meyer E47 plow pump.

when I try to raise the plow it angles to the right, both right and left controls work correctly. 

Any ideas??

Thanks
Scott


----------



## bam (Jan 14, 2001)

it sounds like you crossed a wire.

The Red wire is for Raising the blade.

The Green wire is for angling right.

Black is down.

There is no left wire as the hydraulic flow is to the left once you activate power.

so if you are trying to Raise the plow and it going right, is it possible that the coil is plugged in to the wrong harness. did you accidently cross the red and green wires.


----------



## IbrokeIt (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks for your help, I will re-check the connections again, this is my first experience with a meyers plow, not having much luck 

I assumed that if the plow was angling right and left correctly, the wiring was correct??

right switch --- plow angles right.
left switch --- plow angles left.
up switch --- plow angles right.
down switch nothing.


----------



## bam (Jan 14, 2001)

if youre getting nothing when pressing down, there is a problem with the a solenoid and black wire coil.
to troubleshoot:

does the a coil have magnetism? with a helper activate down switch, and put 7/16 wrench or screwdriver on top of a solenoid nut. when you activate down switch you should feel the magnetism. if it does have magnetism the valve is bad, or there is a clogged filter. meyers says if you have magnetism and its not a bad valve or clogged filter, the lift ram could be seized or bent. 

if it does not have magnetism, see if there is power to the a coil. grab a test light, ground on battery, and have helper activate switches. Pull apart connection near pump where small three colored wires are. if there is power there, the coil is bad. if there is no power, then you need to check wiring harness and the switch itself. usually there is only one fuse for the entire plow and that is to power the switches.


----------



## tovoninc (Nov 1, 2001)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6612

start here. hope this helps. welcome to the site. I've learned a ton of information in the last year or so. I have a Meyer and this site keep it going.

Tony


----------



## tovoninc (Nov 1, 2001)

I believe the reason you get "nothing" when you push the stick "down" is because the plow never raised in the first place. Good idea to check the solenoid for voltage but remember that the pump motor doesn't run in this mode....gravity drops the plow. good luck!


----------



## IbrokeIt (Dec 10, 2002)

It's Fixed!! it was a bad connection to the new back wire coil.

I still dont understand why it was going right instead of up??

I re-crimped the connection and now it is working perfectly in all directions!!!


Thanks for all the help!!


----------



## Mr_Roboto (Dec 21, 2002)

It went right rather than up because there is only one pump, then the two solenoids are attached to valves which dictate where the fluid flows. One solenoid is lift/angle, the other is left/right. If the lift/angle doesn't go to lift, then it angles. I had the same thing happen to my old truck, turned out my lift switch went bad (after I replaced those damn $80 solenoids). All for a $12 switch.


----------

